# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  What steel ammo for U/O for ducks

## Gfootey

Im keen to hear what steel ammo people are using (and rate) for ducks through an U/O 12 guage
If Im using a semi auto i always use #2s - 3inch ......but know some of the higher powered loads are probably a bit hard on an U/O - or maybe you dont agree with that?
Cheers

----------


## Micky Duck

we use and had good results with the winchester duck load...and the remington nitro load...both are 34grms of #3 shot   gamebore and kent do good loads too.falcon not my favourite loading but find something with a 30-32grn payload if you finding recoil a bit harsh...the lighter loads kill just as good.

----------


## Gfootey

Thanks for that MD - had a reputable gunsmith tell me about 5 times ........don’t go using Magnum loads through an U/O !!
so good to hear what other hunters are using

----------


## Husky1600

I rarely use steel, cos most of my shooting is over paddocks. But last year I was helping with a bit of filming and the TV crew were sponsored by Federal, so I tried the Black Cloud ammo - I was very impressed with the way it performed, easy to shoot, killed birds well. So then I patterned a couple of loads and bugger me it patterned nicely. definitely worth a try, but it aint cheap.

----------


## mawzer308

1 1/8oz 3's, Falcon, Kent or winchester all patterned and worked well for me.

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Thanks for that MD - had a reputable gunsmith tell me about 5 times ........don’t go using Magnum loads through an U/O !!
> so good to hear what other hunters are using


Arthur Cleland is not a reputable gunsmith.

----------


## Woody

Any reommendations for 2 3/4" loads thu o/u oprned chokes?

----------


## Micky Duck

any of the above...my SxS got circumcised BEFORE I bought it...so no choke at all...1/4 at absolute most....it kills its share of birds every year. you can get away with 35grm loads to put a few more pellets in pattern if you feel need....Ive killed birds with just about any steel load we have tried in that gun.
winchester duck load would be good.winchester XPERT first choice closely followed by gamebore,remington nitro and kent.in 30-34grn loadings.

----------


## Gfootey

I haven’t spoken to him for years .....and have no opinion on that!



> Arthur Cleland is not a reputable gunsmith.

----------


## Proudkiwi

> I haven’t spoken to him for years .....and have no opinion on that!


Good call  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gundoc

> I’m keen to hear what steel ammo people are using (and rate) for ducks through an U/O 12 guage
> If I’m using a semi auto i always use #2’s - 3inch ......but know some of the higher powered loads are probably a bit hard on an U/O - or maybe you don’t agree with that?
> Cheers


It is more of a case of 'what U&O shotgun to use with steel shot' and the answer is 'bugger all!'.  Most normal U&O's are simply too thin in the barrel walls, and too tight in the chokes to safely use steel shot.  Use a modern pump or a semi-auto, cheap enough and built for the task.

----------


## Gfootey

The problem is .....under and overs are so nice to use. It’s Hard to beat the feel and the look of a nice one! Ive used a semi auto for 40 years but always loved using my mates U/O whenever i got the chance



> It is more of a case of 'what U&O shotgun to use with steel shot' and the answer is 'bugger all!'.  Most normal U&O's are simply too thin in the barrel walls, and too tight in the chokes to safely use steel shot.  Use a modern pump or a semi-auto, cheap enough and built for the task.

----------


## GDMP

If shooting at very close range,over a small pond,what about steel trap loads?.They should still be OK for such use and they should be fine in a U/O as long as the chokes are not to tight.They are widely used in some countries in under/over shotguns for clay shooting.

----------


## PaulNZ

I reckon the discussion is getting a bit ahead of itself... what specific U/O (make and model) are we talking about? That's going to make a difference to the recommendations...

----------


## Gfootey

I have a Miroku MK70 - advice so far is that something 32/33 grams is going to be ok - In my semi -auto I have been shooting Kent hi speed steel #2’s -I’m fairly sure they are 32grams



> I reckon the discussion is getting a bit ahead of itself... what specific U/O (make and model) are we talking about? That's going to make a difference to the recommendations...

----------


## PaulNZ

Last couple of seasons I've been running Falcon 2-3/4" 35g steel 3's through my Miroku mk10 - no complaints. I'm not an expert, but with a modern interchoke Miroku I reckon as long as you're not using shells longer than its chambered for or particularly tight chokes, feel free to run shells as high powered as your shoulder and wallet can stand. Interested to hear if someone considers differently.

----------


## Gfootey

Thanks for the reply and that’s good to hear. I would also think the gun and choke manufacturers would be liable for court action if they didn’t warn people what the limitations of there products were. Eg dont use ammo above 36gms etc.



> Last couple of seasons I've been running Falcon 2-3/4" 35g steel 3's through my Miroku mk10 - no complaints. I'm not an expert, but with a modern interchoke Miroku I reckon as long as you're not using shells longer than its chambered for or particularly tight chokes, feel free to run shells as high powered as your shoulder and wallet can stand. Interested to hear if someone considers differently.

----------


## JoshC

Thru my SxS I use Falcon 32gram 2 3/4 in #4 shot. Works well, but all I've tried in it.

I shifted to Remington Nitrosteel #4 shot last year and think it improved kill rates quite considerably. 
I went thru a couple of slabs of Blackcloud in #3 and #4 this season and it went real good.
Both patterned well thru my M2.

----------


## GDMP

There are various kinds of steel shells....some of them are rated by manufacturers to be used in any 'standard' proofed gun with suitable chokes,and then some are rated only to be used in guns specifically made and proofed for use with higher pressure steel cartridges.

----------


## gsp follower

> Any reommendations for 2 3/4" loads thu o/u oprned chokes?


gamebore 30 gram steel or eley 31 gram stuff is what im using now
found the kent faststeel little to much noise and recoil for a double gun

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I've run Falcon ultra steel. 2 3/4 35gr in both 3s and 4s. When I had my o/u it was a honey to shoot. It is my go to load irrelevant of which shotgun I'm running and it kills really well at a cheap price point. Plus you're supporting a kiwi company too. Farmlands charges about $15ish a box from memory

----------


## Gfootey

It’s definitely on my to try list!



> I've run Falcon ultra steel. 2 3/4 35gr in both 3s and 4s. When I had my o/u it was a honey to shoot. It is my go to load irrelevant of which shotgun I'm running and it kills really well at a cheap price point. Plus you're supporting a kiwi company too. Farmlands charges about $15ish a box from memory

----------


## A330driver

Any of the major brands work fine... #3 or #4 steel.... buy a box of each ... bit of trial and error to see what works best for you..... I’ve posted pictures here of the birds we take ... all shot with #3.... mostly federal or Remington..

----------


## Got-ya

Bismuth?

----------


## Gfootey

I have 7 boxes of different ammo / brands/ gms etc and intend to pattern shotgun in next couple of weeks

----------


## Woody

Baikal u/o with open chokes would be ok woukdnt it?

----------


## Micky Duck

> Baikal u/o with open chokes would be ok woukdnt it?


well I DONT have a bakail U/O with open chokes
I do however have one with factory half and full  and SxS with opened/cut off chokes and another we reamed with chainsaw file in drill then honed with wetn dry on steel bar (ok ok we were broke so DIY was order of day) falcon 35grm loads of #4s work good...any 30-32grm load works fine...dont try using 35 or above load of biggerthan #3 steel or they CAN get all bunched up in choke area...bridging think its called..think auckland rush hour traffic going from 6 lanes down to four and you have picture of how choke works....
kent work great.winchester Xpert is far and away my favourite load.... gamebore and kent same stuff. love the 3" 1 1/8th steel in #3s   
if you can find the winchxpert in the lighter weights grab it with both hands...awesome load.

----------


## Woody

Thanks @mickey Duck. I have accumulated quite abit of bismuth for my 12ga older guns but a young fella I am introducing will need a badic gun and steel shot. I've used baikals before and they are solid workhorses and affordable. Might be the go for him.
My daughter had a 20 ga baikal u/o and I am wondeting if any decent 20ga steel will be available next season for her as well.

----------


## Micky Duck

think there will be...if you decoy ducks into the 25-30 yard range and shoot straightish...just about anything works..we shoot open water so alot of our shots get out there range wise quickly...we miss a lot of gimmies too...dont worry about that. having your decoys working right makes a world of difference,we suffer from lake levels dropping meaning we can be 30 yards from NEAREST decoy or out trying to hide in mud sticking out like pimple on end of ya nose....when lake is full life is bliss.
DONT fall into trap of going for heaviest and fastest load for younguns...far better to go with smaller shot sizes and give them the easy birds and let them finish off  ALL the woundies. they will make kills and feel a needed part of team without battering themselves silly and being put off.

----------


## GDMP

> Bismuth?


I understand target products in Timaru (falcon ammo) will be selling bismuth cartridges (and shot for reloaders) for this coming gamebird season.I further understand the shells will be marketed at approximately half the cost of currently imported bismuth cartridges.

----------


## csmiffy

It would want to be. 
Would be nice as I could use the old A5

----------


## Woody

> I understand target products in Timaru (falcon ammo) will be selling bismuth cartridges (and shot for reloaders) for this coming gamebird season.I further understand the shells will be marketed at approximately half the cost of currently imported bismuth cartridges.


Wow! I really like the sound of that; especially ifcthey turn out some 20ga as well.

----------


## GDMP

I think its 12 ga bismuth cartridges they will be producing....and selling the bismuth shot for the sub gauges, so people who still want to use them and can reload will have some sort of alternative to lead.AFAIK.

----------


## Micky Duck

lets hope they get onto heavishot next season if this lot sells well...

----------


## GDMP

Its a welcome development at least it will give shooters with an older gun a opportunity to take it out occasionally for a hunt........

----------


## mikee

I been using a 28ga for hunting and thought my days of using it may have been over once the non toxic applied to all guages...............theres is hope after all

----------


## Sideshow

From the sounds that the ammo companys here in the uk are making about there new biodegradable wads, and moving to steel the choices should  be improving in choice of ammo. So it should be heading your way in a few seasons  :Have A Nice Day: 

https://www.gunsonpegs.com/articles/...-bio-wad-video

----------


## Marty Henry

Falcon 2 3/4 32 gram no3 steel in a o/u for me, a friend has a hulgu sxs and uses the black cloud ammo. As an aside he can reload nearly twice as fast as I can, the action of a sxs is so much faster than the o/u.

----------


## Micky Duck

MH you will find the 30grm stuff works great too.

----------


## gsp follower

man id forgot how shit it is shooting 12 gauge steel thru a light gun even when its open choked at patterning time.fucked shoulders really lovin it ......not
id buy bismuth if it isnt to rediculously priced but most agree bismuth has a lot of flyers that dont even reach the target or break up on contact .been reading up on boss copper plated bismuth shells

----------


## Micky Duck

find some 30-32grm loads.....and add some weight to your gun.....there is 11oz of lead shot up hole in buttstock of my pump...it really makes a difference.

----------


## gsp follower

> find some 30-32grm loads.....and add some weight to your gun.....there is 11oz of lead shot up hole in buttstock of my pump...it really makes a difference.


shamefuly 30m gram/31 grams what im using and i still grimice.
will invest in a better class of recoil pad if neccesary. limbsaver or the like 
anybody know of a 30/32 gram 2 3/4 inch 12 gauge bb load

----------


## mawzer308

> I understand target products in Timaru (falcon ammo) will be selling bismuth cartridges (and shot for reloaders) for this coming gamebird season.I further understand the shells will be marketed at approximately half the cost of currently imported bismuth cartridges.


Hopefully they cater to sub gauge users, would love some for my 28ga.

----------


## GDMP

Info states 12 ga Bismuth ammo only,in size 4 shot only.Shot will be available for reloaders but not loaded cartridges in other gauges only in 12 ga.

----------


## gsp follower

> Info states 12 ga Bismuth ammo only,in size 4 shot only.Shot will be available for reloaders but not loaded cartridges in other gauges only in 12 ga.


from target products



> We do have some bismuth coming our way quite soon. For reloading it can be ordered via Gunworks in Christchurch or any other reseller of reloading gear you could approach depending where you are. Looks like it’s being sold for $55.00 a kilo at retail which is a pretty fair price considering what it costs. It’s just one size #4 at this stage we will have available and it will be tin plated bismuth shot. We are considering a 12 gauge bismuth waterfowl cartridge of around 34-36 grams a bit like our SP 36 lead load equivalent but things are still being worked on so nothing finalised right at the moment. It has a different density to lead of course so we have to start with the basics and learn a bit about it. It will be more expensive but that’s the nature of the cost of bismuth which I think everyone already knows. It will be a Falcon brand cartridge loaded by us in Timaru. No idea at the moment when the first production will be run but things might happen quite quickly before opening day

----------

